# CCW on Motorcycles



## OULobo (Apr 7, 2005)

Wondering if anyone knows how the CCW rules change from a car to a bike. The situation changes a bit as there isn't any place to separately store the firearm and ammo, ect. I am looking specifially at OH, but I think the principle of the question is something that should be investigated in all CCW states.


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 7, 2005)

OULobo said:
			
		

> Wondering if anyone knows how the CCW rules change from a car to a bike. The situation changes a bit as there isn't any place to separately store the firearm and ammo, ect. I am looking specifially at OH, but I think the principle of the question is something that should be investigated in all CCW states.


  Did you research http://www.packing.org?  Questions similar to that have been brought up frequently there.  You might want to check out the replies.

  - Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 7, 2005)

If you're trying to click on the link above, be sure to remove the question mark or it won't get through.  Thanks.

 - Ceicei


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 7, 2005)

Don't know the laws in your state, but in Florida, even if you don't have a CCW permit you can have a loaded gun in your car if it is "securely encased." Its kind of open to interpritation, one person might say in a holster or purse is securely encased while another would say no, it has to be in the glovebox or trunk.

On a bike I would guess that if you can't store a handgun in a lockable saddlebag and you don't have a permit you might be in trouble. You could probably get away with having it in a sealed container in a backpack or tankbag. I'm not sure what would happen if your talking about a rifle.  If your a police officer and you see someone ride by on a bike with an AK47 strapped to the handlebars what would you do?


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 7, 2005)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> If your a police officer and you see someone ride by on a bike with an AK47 strapped to the handlebars what would you do?


Call for backup?  LOL.

In Illinois, (No CCW availible here) the weapon has to be unloaded, but the ammo does not have to be separate from the weapon.  Meaning you can throw an "encased" weapon with a loaded mag (out of the weapon of course) in a saddlebag, backpack, tankbag, etc...

I have carried my AK on my bike, in a case, strapped across the back of the bike with no questions.


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 7, 2005)

Found this info for Florida:

Vehicle carry without a concealed carry license is permitted if the firearm is in plain view in a snapped holster or if it is concealed under certain specific circumstances.


----------



## OULobo (Apr 7, 2005)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Found this info for Florida:
> 
> Vehicle carry without a concealed carry license is permitted if the firearm is in plain view in a snapped holster or if it is concealed under certain specific circumstances.



That sounds like you can ride down the freeway with a filled thigh holster. Interesting.


----------



## Seig (Apr 7, 2005)

If you have a CCW, why would it matter if you were in a car or on a motorcycle? Concealed is concealed.


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 8, 2005)

Seig said:
			
		

> If you have a CCW, why would it matter if you were in a car or on a motorcycle? Concealed is concealed.



That's what I would think.

Unless he was talking about unlicensed firearm transport laws, in which case I am not sure what restrictions are with a motorcycle. I know I can transport in my car if it is in a case, and the ammo is seperated from the gun.


----------



## Jerry (Apr 8, 2005)

> That sounds like you can ride down the freeway with a filled thigh holster. Interesting.


 State law would allow this (to my knowledge), however most localities would not.


----------



## OULobo (Apr 9, 2005)

Seig said:
			
		

> If you have a CCW, why would it matter if you were in a car or on a motorcycle? Concealed is concealed.



At least in OH, there is the rule that you may not have a firearm easily accessible in your vehicle, CCW or not. This means separate storage of the firearm and the ammo. If I had my loaded gun on me while riding concealed and with a CCW, and I get pulled over for speeding (ha, ha), the officer will likely ask if I have any weapons on me. If I do, CCW or not, I can get arrested and charged.


----------



## Seig (Apr 12, 2005)

That's ate up. I can carry anywhere except the normal no-no places (banks, post offices, schools, court house, dmv). In my vehicle, I can carry in a holster on my person or under my seat. Without the CCW, I have to leave it in plain sight.


----------

